# St Jean Oct 3 to Dec 15



## Mojo Magnum (7 Sep 2005)

Has your phone rang yet?

Mine has and I'm damn excited about it.

Bmq in St Jean.  Oct 3


anyone else?


----------



## atticus (7 Sep 2005)

Sounds like I'm on that one. I was surprised how fast I went from being merit listed to getting an offer. I got the offer the day after I was selected, it sounds like the norm is to have to wait a couple weeks.


----------



## Mojo Magnum (7 Sep 2005)

same here.


I suspect there was an earlier selection board that we don't know about.  I spoke with someone from my recruiting office he said they were aware that I was selected weeks ago.

Either way, 
HHHEERRREEE  WWEE GGOOO!


hey, how many push ups are you doing.
and how far are you running/how fast?


----------



## atticus (7 Sep 2005)

When I'm working out I'll do 25 pushups in a set and 30 situps in a set. I'm acually not able to run right now because of an injury (and it makes me super anxious that I'm not) but before the injury I was doing the 2.4 in about 10 minutes on a good day.

I know I was selected on the September 5th selection board because I spoke to my file manager about half way through August and she said that an officer who is no longer there made a mistake on my file (he said I was merit listed a long time ago but it turns out I was never acually merit listed until I phoned beggining of August and asked what was going on).


----------



## P-Free (7 Sep 2005)

honest?

dec 15? im going to cfb bordem and we end on the 16th..

...odd.. you guys will end on the thurs..


----------



## Mojo Magnum (8 Sep 2005)

lucky monkey


----------



## Mojo Magnum (8 Sep 2005)

atticus,
hope the injury thing works out. I see paracowboy has given you some excellent advice.  
are you flying there? from where?

I assume I'll be flying out of Toronto.


----------



## atticus (8 Sep 2005)

I'm flying out from Calgary or Edmonton (I live right smack in the middle), not too sure I'll find out forsure next Wednesday. Another day or two and I'll be able to run again, so hopefully I'll be okay.


----------



## cgyflames01 (8 Sep 2005)

I am in   
Oct. 3- dec 15 St. Jean, Going for Med tech. See you there... Good Luck to everyone eles!


----------



## Mojo Magnum (8 Sep 2005)

another Calgary guy eh!

Am I the only Ontario guy in the bunch?


----------



## cgyflames01 (9 Sep 2005)

atticus said:
			
		

> I'm flying out from Calgary or Edmonton (I live right smack in the middle), not too sure I'll find out forsure next Wednesday. Another day or two and I'll be able to run again, so hopefully I'll be okay.


I will be flying out of Calgary, too. But I wont get the employment package till next week. I'll see you there.


----------



## Mojo Magnum (9 Sep 2005)

I'm counting weeks on the calendar.  Our BMQ at St Jean is 12 weeks long.??
I thought it was 10.  

ah well, two extra weeks of running to tropical December.


----------



## P-Free (9 Sep 2005)

They are making it longer and phasing SQ out..


----------



## Mojo Magnum (9 Sep 2005)

but we still have to do SQ don't we?


----------



## atticus (9 Sep 2005)

I don't think they are phasing SQ out. I know I still have to do it, but I don't know about anybody else.


----------



## P-Free (10 Sep 2005)

Rumour I heard was starting in September they were increasing BMQ to 14 weeks and doing away with SQ. But BMQ is still only 10 weeks long though the date starting on Oct 10 is 13 or 14 weeks long, so it might be in the new year that they phase SQ out.


----------



## atticus (10 Sep 2005)

I think BMQ is just longer. I can't see how they could take two 10 week courses and squish them into 13 weeks. Seems kinda backwards. I guess I could always just get asked when I get sworn in next wednesday.


----------



## cgyflames01 (10 Sep 2005)

atticus said:
			
		

> I think BMQ is just longer. I can't see how they could take two 10 week courses and squish them into 13 weeks. Seems kinda backwards. I guess I could always just get asked when I get sworn in next wednesday.



Are you getting sworn in at Calgary or Edmonton??? Next wednesday I'm being sworn in at CFRC Calgary.


----------



## Mojo Magnum (10 Sep 2005)

I recall readiing somewhere that the extra few weeks was to allow an increased focus  on PT.

fine with me, can't getting paid to work out ;D


----------



## ab136 (10 Sep 2005)

P-Free said:
			
		

> Rumour I heard was starting in September they were increasing BMQ to 14 weeks and doing away with SQ. But BMQ is still only 10 weeks long though the date starting on Oct 10 is 13 or 14 weeks long, so it might be in the new year that they phase SQ out.



Maybe the extra weeks on this BMQ are to account for a "lay-off" or Christmas break.  I know the RC shuts down at Christmas maybe the Mega does as well.  Just my 2 bits


----------



## atticus (10 Sep 2005)

cgyflames01 said:
			
		

> Are you getting sworn in at Calgary or Edmonton??? Next wednesday I'm being sworn in at CFRC Calgary.



Yeah, I'm getting sworn in at CFRC Calgary too.


----------



## P-Free (10 Sep 2005)

ab136 said:
			
		

> Maybe the extra weeks on this BMQ are to account for a "lay-off" or Christmas break.   I know the RC shuts down at Christmas maybe the Mega does as well.   Just my 2 bits



Yes, you will get 2 or 3 weeks off at Christmas time..Christmas leave it is. Everyone gets it off unless you are on a deployment overseas or if you have a vital job that needs to be done yearround, or shiftworkers. But Oct 10th BMQ ends a full 5 weeks after Oct 3rd, so they are definantely going to have a couple weeks more than we on the Oct 3rd are going to have. 

P...


----------



## Mojo Magnum (11 Sep 2005)

May I ask, what are you gentlemen doing to prepare PT wise,   We have three weeks to maximize results.


----------



## Meridian (12 Sep 2005)

P-Free said:
			
		

> Rumour I heard was starting in September they were increasing BMQ to 14 weeks and doing away with SQ. But BMQ is still only 10 weeks long though the date starting on Oct 10 is 13 or 14 weeks long, so it might be in the new year that they phase SQ out.



Interesting Rumour.... so does the rumour include what they are going to be doing with all the non-army types that also take the same BMQ? All those naval and AF types will be getting SOLDIER qualification?

Sorry... its entirely possible that some version of what you are saying is happening, but at least some substantiation of your rumour would be nice. (BTW, I recognize you are saying it is a rumour, but  you should have qualified your earlier comment as such as well).


----------



## alexpb (12 Sep 2005)

i was told by my recruiter that BMQ will be bumped up to 13 weeks...but that was a few weeks ago now.


----------



## Fry (12 Sep 2005)

All I know is that my BMQ is 10 weeks roughly. I HIGHLY doubt they'll phase out SQ. If they did that, they would have to seperate army from sea and air and have a specific BMQ for army only, then cram the approx 10 weeks from SQ into the army-only BMQ. Just a lot of messing around I think.


As for PT prep, situps/pushups on alternating nights, and weights. Running 4km, but that's though rugged woods uphill half-way, downhill the other half. An obstacle course in itself!


----------



## kincanucks (12 Sep 2005)

atticus said:
			
		

> When I'm working out I'll do 25 pushups in a set and 30 situps in a set. I'm acually not able to run right now because of an injury (and it makes me super anxious that I'm not) but before the injury I was doing the 2.4 in about 10 minutes on a good day.
> 
> I know I was selected on the September 5th selection board because I spoke to my file manager about half way through August and she said that an officer who is no longer there made a mistake on my file (he said I was merit listed a long time ago but it turns out I was never acually merit listed until I phoned beggining of August and asked what was going on).



And you reported to the CFRC that you had an injury?


----------



## atticus (12 Sep 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> And you reported to the CFRC that you had an injury?



When I was called and told that I have an offer, she asked me if I have any legal, medical obligations ect. I told her I hurt my foot and I'm not running right now. She asked me if it will be okay and I told her that it will be healed before Oct. 1st and nothing else was said about it.


----------



## P-Free (12 Sep 2005)

This rumour I heard came straight from peeps in the training system..the ones who will be training us. I believe what they want to do is leave the SQ stuff to combat arms battle school. 

P....


----------



## atticus (13 Sep 2005)

I just got my letter today (finally after waiting for almost a week). Anyways I found out I'm on course 0220. Is everybody else on this course during these dates?


----------



## Fry (13 Sep 2005)

Seems like everyone got their course numbers but me


----------



## atticus (14 Sep 2005)

If you got your letter its right on it.


----------



## Fry (14 Sep 2005)

atticus said:
			
		

> If you got your letter its right on it.



I did get a letter in the mail along with a booklet regarding Borden BMQ. There is nowhere on the letter that has a course number. I looked it over and over.


----------



## atticus (14 Sep 2005)

Huh, mine says it right near the top in the first paragraph. Maybe it just depends on the officer who wrote your letter.


----------



## Fry (14 Sep 2005)

No numbers on my letter at all, except phone numbers and bmq date.


----------



## Chainsaw (14 Sep 2005)

I'm in too, outta Vancouver though.

Getting flown out on the 30th to St. Jean.

Finally, but much sooner than I expected.


----------



## cgyflames01 (14 Sep 2005)

I got the same letter, yesterday. It says in the first paragraph, that I'll be 0221. and I fly out of Calgary on october first.


----------



## SemperFidelis (26 Sep 2005)

Got THE call today!! 
See ya all in St.Jean this sunday AHHHHHH
Good luck everyone!


----------



## atticus (27 Sep 2005)

Holy smokes they sure called you close to the leaving date! Do you know what your course number is?


----------



## SemperFidelis (27 Sep 2005)

NO... I dont know ANYTHING!! Im suppose to get sworn in this friday, and I guess im leaving sunday cuz the 3rd is the start date...and everyone reports the day before right....but they didnt even tell me that.  The L/s told me i could pick up my package on firday with the instructions and all (too late to mail it), Im gonna call the CFRC and see if i can go pick it up myself.  Finding out your leaving soooo short notice is kind of disorienting.  At least I found out 6 days before...and not like my buddy who found out 2 days before he had to report!


----------



## Bradboy (27 Sep 2005)

Wow that means you only have like 4 days to go out and buy everything you need. I hope they give you your kit list soon. Anyway congrats on getting your call and good luck in St. Jean.


----------



## Air Force Tech (28 Sep 2005)

Don't go rushing out to buy everything all in one shot.   Bring cash to BMQ because one of the first few days there includes a trip to the CANEX (base store)  to buy everything that you're missing.  They even give you the shopping list as part of the "Welcome" package.  You we're your civvies for the first few days anyway until they issue all the kit to you, usually the first Wednesday or Thursday.  They also give you a mandatory advance on your pay somewhere in the neighbourhood of $250.  Good luck and if you have any questions, ask here or send me a private message.  

*this info is based on my experience, I graduated BMQ on 16 Jun 05, so your experience may or may not be the same*


----------



## atticus (29 Sep 2005)

So anybody leaving for these dates getting nervous yet? I'm both nervous and excited. I'm more nervous about leaving unfinished business at home than what is going to happen to me at basic (stupid ex girlfriends). I do wonder if I'm going to get it worse than others because I was a reservist and this is my second time doing BMQ. 

Oh and if anybody has advise on how to deal with ex girlfriends give me a pm!


----------



## SemperFidelis (29 Sep 2005)

i guess you can call it nervous..im nervous and excited too...

what do you mean "stupid ex grilfriends"  PM me and elaborate


----------



## alexpb (1 Oct 2005)

Good luck to you guys and gals going to BMQ tomorrow!


----------



## Fry (1 Oct 2005)

Well.... it's 14 hours now until I leave to go to the airport. I have to say, good luck to all fellow recruits attending Borden, and a goodluck to those attending St. Jean. Seriously, we'll need all the strength, luck, whatever, that we can get.


Hopefully I'll be talking to you all with basic under my belt, in December! Hopefully...


----------

